# IASCA events?



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Newbie here, trying to see what events are upcoming on IASCA's website (i joined the website but not the organization yet) but all it says is "private"? Are only members allowed to see upcoming events?? Thanks


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I have an upcoming event that I dont see listed yet...


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

I've paid my money to IASCA but it still says "access denied" when I try to see upcoming events?? There a secret to this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

pimpndahoz said:


> I've paid my money to IASCA but it still says "access denied" when I try to see upcoming events?? There a secret to this? Thanks in advance.


sigh, bump!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

According to the calander on the IASCA webpage, Febuary 12th is the first event for 2012.
Browse Events By Day: 2012-02-12


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

im not sure what all events you are trying to find.
right now is technically the OFF SEASON.

New Shows will start being added as the year progresses and weather gets warmer.

Brian has a SQ ONLY show in Syracuse in FEB
Scott Snyder has an IDBL/Bassboxing show Jan 22 in York,PA

Spring Break Nationals is the next major show

after that,expect more shows to be listed. prior to that-the way shows will get listed is if shops or people step up to host them


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

I was just looking for ANY event. The website says "access denied" when I try to view the upcoming events page. I paid my money but haven't received my stuff in the mail yet. I just want to go to anything. I want to meet other people and hear other cars. Thanks


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

give moe a jingle on Monday... or ask to join the facebook page.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

pimpndahoz said:


> I was just looking for ANY event. The website says "access denied" when I try to view the upcoming events page. I paid my money but haven't received my stuff in the mail yet. I just want to go to anything. I want to meet other people and hear other cars. Thanks


r u more interested in sq or spl?
many of the SPl shows are listed on Termpro

but it sounds like you have a website issue


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> r u more interested in sq or spl?
> many of the SPl shows are listed on Termpro
> 
> but it sounds like you have a website issue


Yes, i'm only interested in SQ, and I do believe it's a website issue. I'm on a Mac if that makes any difference. I would shoot an email to someone but I can't find any contact info for anyone on the IASCA website?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

if the store page loads there is a phone number....


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> [email protected]


Thank you!!


----------

